# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Изделия из пищевой пластмассы

## KissFm4ik

Комодик
Цена: 3-х ярусный 70 грн.
4-х ярусный 85 грн.
Цвета - Стальной, коричневый, розовый, салатовый, голубой, зелёный,бежевый, РАЗНОЦВЕТНЫЕ
Количество не ограничено!
Размер: 19х27х20,5см
1 секция - 6,5 см




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Органайзер для инструментов и всякой мелочи
Цена - 30 грн.
Количество не ограничено!
Размеры:27,5х18,5х4 см

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Табурет складной туристический
Цена: 85 грн.

Габариты: 28,5х32,5х26,5см

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Горшок "Зайка"
Цена: 120 грн.
Цвет: розовый, салатовый, голубой, ярко-салатовый

----------


## LEDY GAGA

где находится?

----------


## KissFm4ik

*Комодик 4 секции:* 140 грн
*Органайзер:* 50 грн
*Горшок "Зайка":* 175 грн

----------

